# drop shot?



## 123SHARKY123 (Jan 15, 2008)

hi guys i cant remember but there was a post about while you were flicking plastics you had another line with a lure on it was it a drop shot?


----------



## CatfishKeith (Apr 17, 2009)

I usually have a second line out the back when on the drift whilst flicking plastics or lures with another rod. Depending on the the situation but one out the back its usaully my drop shot IM6


----------



## southcoastmatty (Jan 21, 2009)

I think it is dead stick
scm


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

I think southcoastmatty is on the money  
Drop Shot is a way of rigging (normally) a Soft plastic lure 








http://www.bassresource.com/fishing/drop-shot.html
It can also be used for Hard bodies as it can be a way of fishing deep and with practice keeping the lure off the bottom.

Dead Sticking is a reference to when you put No action into the lure by letting it sit on the bottom or hang mid water like you would a bait (no gulp comments please :twisted: :lol: )
http://www.texbass.com/modules.php?name ... le&sid=283

Hope that helps ;-)


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Dropshotting is an incredibly underated fishing tactic in Australia.


----------



## 123SHARKY123 (Jan 15, 2008)

thats it thanks for the info & the set up guys


----------



## fishmica (Sep 15, 2008)

> Dropshotting is an incredibly underated fishing tactic in Australia.


Not by Lake Eildons redfin it isn't ;-)


----------



## rossbyers88 (May 4, 2009)

it works.


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

one of my common kingy rigs even..


----------

